
Ask HN: Modernize the posting and viewing experience of HN? - bfung
Markdown&#x2F;CommonMark whatever you call it these days is pretty good for formatting.  I keep forgetting how to format things here and the help link doesn&#x27;t appear until after you&#x27;ve already posted.<p>HN, have we thought about this before!?
======
shervinafshar
I don't think that there is anything non-modern about posting and viewing
experience on HN. My personal opinion is that the UX doesn't have all the
bells and whistles that you might see on other websites and that is a good
thing which invites people to focus on few important things.

But your comment doesn't substantiate what isn't modern about HN UX; anything
other than lack of an advanced editor with live preview?

~~~
bfung
> anything other than lack of an advanced editor with live preview?

Nope, that's pretty much it. I just happen to forget the formatting of
comments a lot =P I may help to make discussions better if the output of
comments were easier to read, and making that easy would be a good "feature".

------
accordionclown

      > But your comment doesn't substantiate
      > what isn't modern about HN UX; 
      > anything other than lack of 
      > an advanced editor with live preview?
    

maybe i'm missing some things.

how do i tell it not to show me comments i displayed earlier?

or show me comments made since a certain time?

or arrange the comments in chronological order? or reverse?

these are some functionalities that i would like to have...

------
warrenm
HN is intentionally devoid of most formatting

Which has its pros and cons

